# Lyme Disease & DP/DR



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone here has Lyme Disease and DP/DR that is most likly caused by the Lyme?
Has your DP/DR gotten better with antibiotic treatment? Was your DP/DR drug induced despite having Lyme?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey Dude, this is off topic, but this just hit me as mind blowing: Imagination Is The Fabric Of Life- The Last Emperor

Thanks!
TOF


----------



## cm0102 (Apr 23, 2010)

hey

ye if you treat it with antibiotics it will go after some time

and the dp will go away

this happened to my mate


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

cm0102 said:


> hey
> 
> ye if you treat it with antibiotics it will go after some time
> 
> ...


Do you know how long your buddy had Lyme and DP/DR for?


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Hey Dude, this is off topic, but this just hit me as mind blowing: Imagination Is The Fabric Of Life- The Last Emperor
> 
> Thanks!
> TOF


Check out these songs.. Last Emperor -Heaven, -One Life, -Meditation
dudes ill as fuck


----------



## cm0102 (Apr 23, 2010)

around 4 months i think.


----------



## Sportsking831 (Jul 22, 2010)

im experiencing that now man. I have a late stage lyme disease and im on day 24 of 42 days of antibiotics... i hope this crap wears off soon


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

If you got DP/DR from lyme disease you should consider yourself very lucky because lyme disease is easy to cure once detected.


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

razer777 said:


> If you got DP/DR from lyme disease you should consider yourself very lucky because lyme disease is easy to cure once detected.


No, it's not easy. Read about it.


----------



## lookinglass (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey there, glad to come across a post about this topic. thought I'd add my two cents here. I became derealized when I was 16 - 24 years ago. It's been chronic. I do feel that it was triggered by marijuana. I did have a history of anxiety and panic AND two years ago I was diagnosed with Lyme disease (chronic Lyme, as I would have contracted it as a child spending a lot of time in the mountains, getting lots of tick bites). I've been taking antibiotics daily for over two years now. At one point, my Lyme levels became undetectable but then rose again when I had to switch antibiotics because my stomach could no longer tolerate what I'd been taking. Sad to say, my DP/DR has never relented. Not even when the Lyme became "undetectable." I maintain hope, which is why I keep taking the antibiotics - and it's reassuring to read that somebody has recovered from DP by curing their Lyme. Lyme can be super tricky, and sometimes impossible, to cure when it's become chronic. It hides in the body. 
In reading so many posts here, I'm not entirely sure that if my Lyme were "cured" it would make my dp go away. It seems like for a lot of folks on here, having anxiety and panic plus using marijuana triggers DP. That may be all it took for me to get it. I do wonder a lot about that, was it the anxiety or the lyme that left me susceptible to being "triggered." Maybe I have Lyme that, when (fingers crossed) cured, will alleviate my joint problems and other physical problems, but might not at all effect my dp. It's hard for me to piece apart all of that. Nothing's really working so far, but for everything that doesn't work, I can at least move on with a sense of resolution to the next treatment idea.

Maybe your friend detected his Lyme early on? Lucky bastard if he did

-lg

h


nix said:


> No, it's not easy. Read about it.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Hi Looking glass, do you think your DP was brought on by Lyme Diease that you were unaware of at the time?


----------



## cm0102 (Apr 23, 2010)

I rekon i have lyme disease..i have weird depression and my legs slightly twitch, i feel weird..i might have to get it checked out

i had a few bites a couple months ago i think

and it depends how long uve had it..it can be removed if treated quickly..my mate had it and was treated and it went away


----------



## alexandra23 (Dec 15, 2008)

I had lyme when I was 7 years old. I'm now 21. Idk if it has anything to do with it, but my uncle is convinced lyme causes brain damage. Never really looked into it though.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Sportsking831 said:


> im experiencing that now man. I have a late stage lyme disease and im on day 24 of 42 days of antibiotics... i hope this crap wears off soon


I might have Late stage Lyme aswell, I tested positive from IGENEX, i dont see a LLMD till mid sept which sucks.
how are you responding to the antibiotics? are your mental symptoms improving?


----------



## lemongirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I have lyme and have the derealization constantly for 4 months now. I am also looking for answers! I have been on lots of herbal supplements and homeopathic remedies that have helped, and now I am just starting antibiotics. Optimusrhyme, have you gotten better? I really hope so! Wishing you the very best and I look forward to hearing from you.


----------

